# Hỏi Về Kinh Nghiệm Cưới



## Nấm thân thiện (2 Tháng tám 2017)

Em năm nay 25 tuổi tháng 10 tưới vợ chồng em có tổ chức đám cưới nhưng đến giờ vẫn chưa tìm được chỗ nào ưng ý để chụp ảnh cưới vừa đẹp, ảnh cưới càng tự nhiên càng tốt, chứ h thấy photoshop nhiều vợ chồng em không thích, giá cả lại hợp lý. Có kiể chọn gói cả cưới cả hỏi đc nữa thì lại càng tốt. Mọi người tư vấn giúp em với. Em cảm ơn mọi người nhiều nhé!!!!!!!!


----------

